# Independence Pass May 30



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Ironic - I had a note on my calendar about skiing indy pass over Memorial Day weekend. I should be game to ski, but I'll pass on paddling. I assume you are skinning up?


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Nope. Car shuttle for max vert before the the snowpack turns to moosh
usu around 11am.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

So, is the pass supposed to be opened Sunday morning? Usually it opens on Memorial Day, but I haven't heard anything about it this year...might be game...what stretch of the RF you looknig at?


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Depends on flows. Toothache or Slaughterhouse. There is almost a mile of skinning per each lap skiied off the pass.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm still game. Whip - shoot me a PM with your info. Early laps are better for snow and time.


----------



## arenella76 (Jan 17, 2007)

Skied pass today, I would start hiking no later than 830. Mt Boy was the hit...


----------

